# Rainbow sherbet og



## Jeff Arthur (Feb 21, 2022)

Just got 2 clones from her 10 days ago. They are established now!  Had to take 12 more!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 21, 2022)

keep,us posted on their progress 

good luck


----------



## Jeff Arthur (Feb 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> keep,us posted on their progress
> 
> good luck


Deff will!!! I love showing off the girls!!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

Jeff Arthur said:


> Deff will!!! I love showing off the girls!!!!


sO DOES bIGSUR


----------



## boo (Feb 22, 2022)

she looks purdy...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

Healthy Clean , lots of air gaps for good ventilation


----------

